# Mike Taylor IS Mr Awesome!!!!!



## tortdad (Aug 22, 2015)

I know @mike taylor has his own personal promotion thread where he self claimed to be Mr Awesome but I wanted to let everyone know that he truly is Mr Awesome. I moved here to Houston 4 years ago for work so I didn't have any friends here. Between work and family I've not made very many non work friends but Mike is Super Mr Awesome. Every time I need help with something he's just come over and helped, no excuses and never charges me a dime. I know mikes a busy family guy too but he's always made time for me and I just wanted to publicly thank him, he's a true friend. I just wish he would call me when he's working on something so I can return the many favors. The help has been one sided so far Mike so you better get busy building an enclosure or something I can help with mike! Hell, even if you're getting paid for a side job and just need an extra set of hands. Call me, I got you! 

I've been having problems in my neighborhood with vehicle break-ins so I bought a badass security camera system and Mike came over today to help me run the wires for the cameras. This was a major pain because I don't have a real attic, just a super small crawl space filled with insulation and duct work so we had to cut a half dozen or so hole in my drywall and I had to climb through all that crap and together we pulled wires for 6 cameras. 4 down stairs and 2 upstairs. This was no easy task so it was a huge help having Mike. Thanks again brother. 






I've now got the power supply installed, all the wires terminated and hooked up to the DVR and installed 2 of the cameras.


----------



## jaizei (Aug 22, 2015)

I'm gonna have to deduct points - what you'd cut that hole with a butter knife?


----------



## G-stars (Aug 22, 2015)

Good job guys. Look good.


----------



## tortdad (Aug 22, 2015)

jaizei said:


> I'm gonna have to deduct points - what you'd cut that hole with a butter knife?


 Nope, my key hole saw. I just hacked away because I'm good at drywall patches. I don't care what the hole looks like cause you won't see it when I'm done.


----------



## tortdad (Aug 22, 2015)

That second pic shows an electrical plug. That's at the top of a closet. I had to tap into some existing power and run that plug. I'll give you guys one guess who taught me (over the phone even!) how to do that.


----------



## jaizei (Aug 22, 2015)

tortdad said:


> That second pic shows an electrical plug. That's at the top of a closet. I had to tap into some existing power and run that plug. I'll give you guys one guess who taught me (over the phone even!) how to do that.



How many times did you get hit?


----------



## tortdad (Aug 22, 2015)

jaizei said:


> How many times did you get hit?


 The first time I got hit at least 6 times. I worked on the circuit live so uncoils check it at each step to make sure I was doing it correctly. Now I've done it enough times that I just turn the breaker off, get the work complete, flip the breaker on and it's all correct. I learn the hard way the first time then I'm good, lol.


----------



## mike taylor (Aug 22, 2015)

No thanks needed that's what friends do . I learned a long time ago summer is for fun winters in Texas is for hard outdoor work . That way you look cool not breaking a sweat .


----------



## Momof4 (Aug 24, 2015)

tortdad said:


> I know @mike taylor has his own personal promotion thread where he self claimed to be Mr Awesome but I wanted to let everyone know that he truly is Mr Awesome. I moved here to Houston 4 years ago for work so I didn't have any friends here. Between work and family I've not made very many non work friends but Mike is Super Mr Awesome. Every time I need help with something he's just come over and helped, no excuses and never charges me a dime. I know mikes a busy family guy too but he's always made time for me and I just wanted to publicly thank him, he's a true friend. I just wish he would call me when he's working on something so I can return the many favors. The help has been one sided so far Mike so you better get busy building an enclosure or something I can help with mike! Hell, even if you're getting paid for a side job and just need an extra set of hands. Call me, I got you!
> 
> I've been having problems in my neighborhood with vehicle break-ins so I bought a badass security camera system and Mike came over today to help me run the wires for the cameras. This was a major pain because I don't have a real attic, just a super small crawl space filled with insulation and duct work so we had to cut a half dozen or so hole in my drywall and I had to climb through all that crap and together we pulled wires for 6 cameras. 4 down stairs and 2 upstairs. This was no easy task so it was a huge help having Mike. Thanks again brother.
> 
> ...




I guess you can keep an eye on your daughter and her boyfriend


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 6, 2015)

Splendid job.
Wish Mike lived in my neighbourhood.


----------

